# Forchielli:"Mr Bee abbandona il Milan".



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

Riportiamo la "notizia" per dovere di cronaca.

Alberto Forchielli, presidente di osservatorio Asia, su Twitter, con un messaggio dal contenuto abbastanza forte, scrive che la trattativa tra il Milan e Mr Bee sarebbe tramontata del tutto. Sempre secondo Forchielli, il broker thailandese avrebbe deciso di abbandonare il progetto di acquistare il 48% della società rossonera.

Ecco, di seguito, il tweet.







Forchielli ha poi aggiunto

*Forchielli aggiunge: "Berlusconi non molla il Milan, è un tenace e pensa che il Milan sia l'unica cosa veramente sua che gli sia rimasta. Ma la storia che fossero soldi del Berlusca che tornavano non è mai stata vera."*

*Ancora Forchielli, a un utente che gli chiede se è Bee che abbandona il Milan o Berlusconi che ha deciso di non vendere: "Bee non ha trovato i soldi che pensava di trovare"*


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2015)

Ok.

Mr. Bean.


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

Faccio una domanda seria perché non ne sono a conoscenza: quanto è credibile questo Forchielli?


----------



## Dany20 (6 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riportiamo la "notizia" per dovere di cronaca.
> 
> Alberto Forchielli, presidente di osservatorio Asia, su Twitter, con un messaggio dal contenuto abbastanza forte, scrive che la trattativa tra il Milan e Mr Bee sarebbe tramontata del tutto. Sempre secondo Forchielli, il broker thailandese avrebbe deciso di abbandonare il progetto di acquistare il 48% della società rossonera.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, il tweet.


È uno scherzo??


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Settembre 2015)

come il due di picche.... lo spero dal profondo dell anima


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Faccio una domanda seria perché non ne sono a conoscenza: quanto è credibile questo Forchielli?



Lo vedremo alla fine di questa storia.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Settembre 2015)

L'11 settembre si avvicina


----------



## sballotello (6 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riportiamo la "notizia" per dovere di cronaca.
> 
> Alberto Forchielli, presidente di osservatorio Asia, su Twitter, con un messaggio dal contenuto abbastanza forte, scrive che la trattativa tra il Milan e Mr Bee sarebbe tramontata del tutto. Sempre secondo Forchielli, il broker thailandese avrebbe deciso di abbandonare il progetto di acquistare il 48% della società rossonera.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, il tweet.



Non credo che sia da prendere alla leggera.. Stai a vedere che l'espresso..


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Faccio una domanda seria perché non ne sono a conoscenza: quanto è credibile questo Forchielli?



Già che lo chiama mr. Bean...


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo vedremo alla fine di questa storia.



Beh però ricordo che ne riportavamo notizie anche prima che Bee arrivasse e si parlava ancora del duello coi cinesi. Cosa diceva ai tempi? Lo chiedo per vedere se ci prese ed è quindi credibile.

Certo che dopo quanto accaduto sul mercato quest'estate io non escludo più nulla. Tutto può succedere.



Aragorn ha scritto:


> L'11 settembre si avvicina



Hanno rimandato al 30 Settembre, cmq.


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

A quanto ho letto dalle notizie vecchie Forchielli disse che i cinesi si sarebbero tirati indietro e che dietro Bee c'erano gruppi cinesi statali. Entrambe le cose si sono dimostrate vere. I cinesi non sono mai arrivati neanche formalmente a livello di trattative e lo stesso Bee ha confermato in un'intervista postata qui la presenza della Cina dietro di sé, cioè quella banca.


----------



## Lo Gnu (6 Settembre 2015)

Ovviamente spero non sia vero, sarebbe un dramma.

Per ora mi fido di Alciato!


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

Non so ragazzi, come detto prendiamo la notizia con le pinze ed aspettiamo.

Ciò che è certo, è questo qui NON è il primo fesso che passa.

Se lo invita anche la CCTV (tv che fa picchi di 800 milioni di ascolti) un motivo ci sarà


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riportiamo la "notizia" per dovere di cronaca.
> 
> Alberto Forchielli, presidente di osservatorio Asia, su Twitter, con un messaggio dal contenuto abbastanza forte, scrive che la trattativa tra il Milan e Mr Bee sarebbe tramontata del tutto. Sempre secondo Forchielli, il broker thailandese avrebbe deciso di abbandonare il progetto di acquistare il 48% della società rossonera.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, il tweet.



"Mr Bean", "cog.lioni"... mah, uno strano post.
Vedremo, per ora non voglio allarmarmi troppo.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Settembre 2015)

renegade ha scritto:


> hanno rimandato al 30 settembre, cmq.



wtf ?


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non so ragazzi, come detto prendiamo la notizia con le pinze ed aspettiamo.
> 
> Ciò che è certo, è questo qui NON è il primo fesso che passa.
> 
> Se lo invita anche la CCTV (tv che fa picchi di 800 milioni di ascolti) un motivo ci sarà



Già. Difatti sul pregresso ci ha preso. Però il post è molto spinto e decisamente strano. Se è stato così esplicito significa che è sicuro di sé. Bisognerà vedere se ci sarà l'ennesimo rimando?



Aragorn ha scritto:


> wtf ?



Evidentemente ti è sfuggito per i tanti topic di notizie. Bee non verrà neanche più allo stadio per il Derby. E' slittato tutto a fine Settembre.


----------



## alcyppa (6 Settembre 2015)

Che teatrissimo che verrà fuori.
Ho già pronti i sacchetti per il vomito.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Evidentemente ti è sfuggito per i tanti topic di notizie. Bee non verrà neanche più allo stadio per il Derby. E' slittato tutto a fine Settembre.



Fantastico, uno va via per qualche giorno e quanto torna si ritrova queste belle notizie. Vabbè, a sto punto temo che questo Forchielli abbia ragione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Settembre 2015)

Calmi. Il closing di Bee era previsto fin dall'inizio a fine settembre. E fino a quando non si esprime Alciato direi di non dare troppo peso a questi soggetti. Soprattutto a questo che ne ha dette di ogni fin dall'inizio, prendendo in giro Bee e considerandolo un cialtrone senza nessuna credibilità.


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Calmi. *Il closing di Bee era previsto fin dall'inizio a fine settembre*. E fino a quando non si esprime Alciato direi di non dare troppo peso a questi soggetti. Soprattutto a questo che ne ha dette di ogni fin dall'inizio, prendendo in giro Bee e considerandolo un cialtrone senza nessuna credibilità.



No, io e [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ricordavamo bene ---> http://www.milanworld.net/mr-bee-atteso-il-27-luglio-milano-per-il-closing-vt30339.html

Ci sono stati slittamenti continui. Da Luglio ad Agosto per poi finire sull'11 Settembre e ora fine mese.


----------



## koti (6 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riportiamo la "notizia" per dovere di cronaca.
> 
> Alberto Forchielli, presidente di osservatorio Asia, su Twitter, con un messaggio dal contenuto abbastanza forte, scrive che la trattativa tra il Milan e Mr Bee sarebbe tramontata del tutto. Sempre secondo Forchielli, il broker thailandese avrebbe deciso di abbandonare il progetto di acquistare il 48% della società rossonera.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, il tweet.


Se fosse vero mi sa che l'Espresso aveva ragione e il Berlusca per non rischiare guai ha fatto saltare tutto.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Settembre 2015)

Ditemi che mente.......


----------



## Aron (6 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> A quanto ho letto dalle notizie vecchie Forchielli disse che i cinesi si sarebbero tirati indietro e che dietro Bee c'erano gruppi cinesi statali. Entrambe le cose si sono dimostrate vere. I cinesi non sono mai arrivati neanche formalmente a livello di trattative e lo stesso Bee ha confermato in un'intervista postata qui la presenza della Cina dietro di sé, cioè quella banca.



Esatto, le ha sempre azzeccate fino ad ora.

Quando tutti parlavano di cinesi (io compreso), lui diceva che le cordate cinesi avevano difficoltà perchè per loro era una cosa nuova. 
Al tempo stesso diceva che Bee era uno sconosciuto misterioso e inaffidabile. 

Infatti poi Ravezzani (citando una fonte pubblica) rivelò che le cordate cinesi avevano rimandato tutto a data da destinarsi, e che probabilmente si sarebbero ripresentate a novembre/dicembre.


Giudicando sempre e solo i fatti, quella di Mr.Bee è sempre sembrata una farsa fin dall'inizio.
Ora che l'Espresso e il Sole 24 Ore stanno agitando il velo dei dubbi, guardacaso Bee si starebbe ritirando.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Settembre 2015)

*Forchielli aggiunge: "Berlusconi non molla il Milan, è un tenace e pensa che il Milan sia l'unica cosa veramente sua che gli sia rimasta. Ma la storia che fossero soldi del Berlusca che tornavano non è mai stata vera."*


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (6 Settembre 2015)

Forchielli... Quello che ad Aprile disse che Bee era tutto sfumato, salvo poi vedere che Bee ritornò a maggio. Ok. Cmq giornalista molto anti-berlusconi


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Forchielli aggiunge: "Berlusconi non molla il Milan, è un tenace e pensa che il Milan sia l'unica cosa veramente sua che gli sia rimasta. Ma la storia che fossero soldi del Berlusca che tornavano non è mai stata vera."*



questo più che altro mi sembra un ciarlatano che parla a vanvera. Mah, staremo a vedere


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Esatto, le ha sempre azzeccate fino ad ora.
> 
> Quando tutti parlavano di cinesi (io compreso), lui diceva che le cordate cinesi avevano difficoltà perchè per loro era una cosa nuova.
> Al tempo stesso diceva che Bee era uno sconosciuto misterioso e inaffidabile.
> ...



Fai un giro qui Aron: La cessione con Mr.Bee andrà a buon fine oppure...

Comunque se fosse Anti-Berlusconiano dubito avrebbe smentito il fatto dei soldi in nero di Berlusconi.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Forchielli aggiunge: "Berlusconi non molla il Milan, è un tenace e pensa che il Milan sia l'unica cosa veramente sua che gli sia rimasta. Ma la storia che fossero soldi del Berlusca che tornavano non è mai stata vera."*



Alla morte del Faraone i suoi schiavi venivano uccisi e sepolti con lui. Al Milan pare sia destinata la stessa sorte.


----------



## Lo Gnu (6 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Forchielli aggiunge: "Berlusconi non molla il Milan, è un tenace e pensa che il Milan sia l'unica cosa veramente sua che gli sia rimasta. Ma la storia che fossero soldi del Berlusca che tornavano non è mai stata vera."*



No. Allora qualcosa non torna.

O è vero ciò che dice l'Espresso oppure non esistono ripensamenti e Bee acquisterà il Milan. Pur conoscendo il palese ego di Berlusconi, non vedo come dopo questo calciomercato possa tramontare la trattativa per un suo ripensamento.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Settembre 2015)

*Ancora Forchielli, a un utente che gli chiede se è Bee che abbandona il Milan o Berlusconi che ha deciso di non vendere: "Bee non ha trovato i soldi che pensava di trovare"*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> No, io e [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ricordavamo bene ---> http://www.milanworld.net/mr-bee-atteso-il-27-luglio-milano-per-il-closing-vt30339.html
> 
> Ci sono stati slittamenti continui. Da Luglio ad Agosto per poi finire sull'11 Settembre e ora fine mese.


La Gazzetta non ci ha mai preso. Alciato, l'unico realmente credibile su questa vicenda, dopo le firme del preliminare parlava di fine settembre.

http://www.milanworld.net/bee-berlusconi-e-arrivata-la-firma-per-il-patto-vincolante-vt30714.html


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Settembre 2015)

Questo è lo stesso che parlava di governo cinese ricordo eh


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Alla morte del Faraone i suoi schiavi venivano uccisi e sepolti con lui. Al Milan pare sia destinata la stessa sorte.



TU RIDI....
quello ha veramente un sacco di posti nel suo mausoleo ad Arcore dove verrà sepolto.
Comunque guardati si YouTube il MAUSOLEO DI BERLUSCONI.

tutto vero... ahhhahahah


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ancora Forchielli, a un utente che gli chiede se è Bee che abbandona il Milan o Berlusconi che ha deciso di non vendere: "Bee non ha trovato i soldi che pensava di trovare"*



Boh. Aspettiamo fine mese e vediamo. In questo momento è impossibile fare "pronostici" in un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## DannySa (6 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ancora Forchielli, a un utente che gli chiede se è Bee che abbandona il Milan o Berlusconi che ha deciso di non vendere: "Bee non ha trovato i soldi che pensava di trovare"*



Beh magari qualcosa di vero c'è, altrimenti non avrebbero avuto senso tutti questi rinvii e controrinvii.
A fine mese sapremo, se salta tutto sarebbe pazzesco.


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

*Ancora Forchielli, rispondendo ad un tizio: questi sono fatti, non pugnette. Fatti, non pensieri. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2015)

Questo ha avuto un po di visibilità per sta storia e adesso che non lo cahava più nessuno ha tirato fuori sta stupidata ...


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2015)

Alciato is the only one.

Tutto il resto sono pronostici, chiacchere, ricerca dello scoop


----------



## Black (6 Settembre 2015)

scusate io questo Forchielli non lo conosco. Ma quanto credibile è uno che usa termini come "co...ni" in un tweet? più che un esperto di finanza sembra un bimbominkia, un pò come Dana.


----------



## DannySa (6 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Forchielli, rispondendo ad un tizio: questi sono fatti, non pugnette. Fatti, non pensieri. *



Che modi, però, era in classe con Bobo Vieri al Cepu questo?


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Settembre 2015)

Questi dice sciocchezze. Nessun personaggio serio prenderebbe per i fondelli Mr.Bee mancandogli cosi tanto di rispetto. Lo ha chiamato Mr.Bean rendiamoci conto. Ha usato un sacco di parolacce e brutti modi. Si, insomma è un pagliaccio.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Settembre 2015)

è un caos tremendo non ce la faccio più...ci stanno inondando di illazioni,critiche telenovelas e nessuno dice nulla...basta ve ne prego.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (6 Settembre 2015)

Ripeto, non darei molto credito a Forchielli. A metà aprile diceva che Bee era tutto saltato. E se Bee viene a Milano questa settimana e ritorna a fine mese....


----------



## sballotello (6 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Forchielli, rispondendo ad un tizio: questi sono fatti, non pugnette. Fatti, non pensieri. *



si capisce allora perche siamo passati da brahimi a kucka


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

*Forchielli: ''La bolla cinese aveva montato la testa a tutti. Si pensava di poter far digerire anche il Milan''.*


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

*Ancora Forchielli:"Berlusconi non troverà mai nessuno disposto a dargli le cifre che chiede. La bolla cinese aveva montato la testa a tutti. Si pensava di poter far digerire anche il Milan".*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Settembre 2015)

L ital Milan, lo stop senza senso al mercato, lo stop allo stadio...
Tre indizi fanno una prova !!
CIAO CIAO MR. BEE


----------



## sballotello (6 Settembre 2015)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> L ital Milan, lo stop senza senso al mercato, lo stop allo stadio...
> Tre indizi fanno una prova !!
> CIAO CIAO MR. BEE



scenario realistico ed inquietante


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Settembre 2015)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> L ital Milan, lo stop senza senso al mercato, lo stop allo stadio...
> Tre indizi fanno una prova !!
> CIAO CIAO MR. BEE



Qualcosa non quaglia, è evidente


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (6 Settembre 2015)




----------



## MissRossonera (6 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riportiamo la "notizia" per dovere di cronaca.
> 
> Alberto Forchielli, presidente di osservatorio Asia, su Twitter, con un messaggio dal contenuto abbastanza forte, scrive che la trattativa tra il Milan e Mr Bee sarebbe tramontata del tutto. Sempre secondo Forchielli, il broker thailandese avrebbe deciso di abbandonare il progetto di acquistare il 48% della società rossonera.
> 
> ...



Diciamo che ultimamente sono successe cose strane che hanno messo un po' la pulce nell'orecchio a me come penso a molti qui, ma se fosse addirittura saltato tutto sarebbe veramente una tragedia. Nessuna tifoseria è più sfortunata della nostra, nessuna. Comunque ormai aspettiamo e vediamo chi degli esperti avrà ragione, non possiamo fare altro. Presto tutti i nodi verranno al pettine.


----------



## Aron (6 Settembre 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Forchielli... Quello che ad Aprile disse che Bee era tutto sfumato, salvo poi vedere che Bee ritornò a maggio. Ok. Cmq giornalista molto anti-berlusconi



Mah, io l'ho sentito andare contro tutta la classe politica italiana.

Tra l'altro, l'avete visto il video dove offende Rutelli?


----------



## devils milano (6 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Faccio una domanda seria perché non ne sono a conoscenza: quanto è credibile questo Forchielli?



bravo...tra tutto quello che abbiamo letto e sentito...
la cosa piu strana di tutte e che sull'argomento era intervenuto addirittura il presidente della camera di commercio cinese in Italia confermando quanto vere fossero le voci..
a me pare molto molto molto strano che i cinesi mollino l'osso,visto che negli affari praticamente sono degli squali..
comunque staremo a vedere..alla fine o ci manderemo da soli a quel paese per un'altra delusione,o altrimenti potremo mandare con immensa soddisfazione tutti questi twittatori sapientoni ...


----------



## Aron (6 Settembre 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> scusate io questo Forchielli non lo conosco. Ma quanto credibile è uno che usa termini come "co...ni" in un tweet? più che un esperto di finanza sembra un bimbominkia, un pò come Dana.



No ragazzi, Forchielli è un mostro.
Avrà il suo modo di fare particolare, ma la sua esperienza e la sua conoscenza è indiscutibile.

Non è un "pirla", insomma.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Settembre 2015)

In fin dei conti era davvero esagerata la cifra chiesta da Berlusconi solo per la metà del Milan... Con quasi 500 milioni dovrebbe cedere l'intera società, non solo metà


----------



## Aron (6 Settembre 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Diciamo che ultimamente sono successe cose strane che hanno messo un po' la pulce nell'orecchio a me come penso a molti qui, ma se fosse addirittura saltato tutto sarebbe veramente una tragedia. Nessuna tifoseria è più sfortunata della nostra, nessuna. Comunque ormai aspettiamo e vediamo chi degli esperti avrà ragione, non possiamo fare altro. Presto tutti i nodi verranno al pettine.



Il futuro del Milan è sicuro: cessione.
Pure nel caso che Berlusconi decida di tenere il Milan fino al giorno della sua dipartita, l'eredità passerebbe in mano a Marina, e Marina se ne disferebbe.
Barbara non potrebbe fare nulla per opporsi.

Ma il bilancio del club impone che l'ingresso di nuovi soci sia inevitabile già per l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Aron (6 Settembre 2015)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> L ital Milan, lo stop senza senso al mercato, lo stop allo stadio...
> Tre indizi fanno una prova !!
> CIAO CIAO MR. BEE



Però avevano anche detto, a mezzo stampa e perfino coi portavoce ufficiali, che con o senza soci il Milan deve ritornare in Champions, ragion per cui Fininvest doveva investire sul mercato.
Investimenti che sono stati fatti, ma che non hanno mantenuto lo promesse. 
Il mercato di giugno era Jackson Martinez, Kondogbia, Ibra, Romagnoli e un regista. 
Quello d'agosto è stato completamente diverso.


----------



## Aron (6 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Forchielli:"Berlusconi non troverà mai nessuno disposto a dargli le cifre che chiede. La bolla cinese aveva montato la testa a tutti. Si pensava di poter far digerire anche il Milan".*



C'ha ragione.
La valutazione del Milan è troppo alta, e più il tempo passa, più il club si svaluta.

Tutti comunque cercano a prescindere una logica nelle mosse della proprietà, ma la realtà dei fatti è che il Milan è gestito male, senza dover trovarci per forza qualcosa dietro.
Il Milan è gestito male sia perchè tra chi lo gestisce c'è chi ha fatto il suo tempo, sia perchè ci sono troppi galli nel pollaio.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Settembre 2015)

sarebbe un dramma.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Settembre 2015)

Ma Alciato in tutto questo cosa dice? lui è l'unico di cui mi fido.


----------



## Aron (6 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma Alciato in tutto questo cosa dice? lui è l'unico di cui mi fido.



Ci sarà da ridere.

Lui, Bellinazzo e Repubblica direbbero che Bee si è ritirato per colpa di Berlusconi.
I media vicini a Berlusconi parlerebbero di Bee che si è ritirato perchè i finanziatori che erano dietro di lui hanno fatto dietrofront.


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

Vediamo...


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

Se ci sarà un altro rinvio tipo ad Ottobre cosa pensereste?


----------



## -Lionard- (6 Settembre 2015)

Forchielli non è uno di passaggio. Non solo per la carica che ricopre, ma anche perché a maggio fu il primo a riportare che i cinesi si stavano ritirando per contrasti interni, soprattutto perché mancava chi ci mettesse i soldi, e scrisse anche che "Con Mr.Bee si fa presto", cosa effettivamente avvenuta dato che si concluse l'affare in un giorno, almeno a livello ufficiale. 

Non dico che ora abbia ragione perché penso che si siano esposti troppo per farlo saltare, ma se dice così è perché vivendo ad Hong Kong e lavorando nel mondo finanziario qualche spiffero affidabile deve essergli arrivato. Poi il personaggio è folkloristico e può darsi sia una sparata ma è giusto parlarne perché non si tratta di Ravezzani.


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

@-Lionard– Concordo con tutto ciò che hai scritto. Preciso e obiettivo come sempre. Io resto positivo sull'affare, ma che qualcosa non vada è palese. Le incongruenze sono troppe. Più che altro io credo che il teatrino sia sulla tempistica. Mi aspetto sì la buona riuscita dell'affare, ma che ci vogliano altri 6 mesi minimo, ecco.

Fremo inoltre nell'attesa di leggere cosa ne pensano i miei amici [MENTION=1639]osvaldobusatti[/MENTION] e @Casnop di queste ultime novità.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2015)

Scusate ma secondo voi firmano un patto vincolante senza avere alcuna garanzia dietro? Ma dai.


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusate ma secondo voi firmano un patto vincolante senza avere alcuna garanzia dietro? Ma dai.



È un patto vincolante senza clausole


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusate ma secondo voi firmano un patto vincolante senza avere alcuna garanzia dietro? Ma dai.



E non c'è nessuna sanzione a livello pecuniario in caso salti tutto o ci si tiri indietro


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> È un patto vincolante senza clausole



Che sia senza clausole chi lo sa veramente? Nessun giornalista era presente al momento della firma. Per ora sono tutte illazioni senza prova.


----------



## Djici (6 Settembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusate ma secondo voi firmano un patto vincolante senza avere alcuna garanzia dietro? Ma dai.



Esatto. Noi non facciamo mai queste cose.
E come dire che proviamo ad avere il terreno del Portello per poi ritirarsi


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che sia senza clausole chi lo sa veramente? Nessun giornalista era presente al momento della firma. Per ora sono tutte illazioni senza prova.




Lo ha detto Berlusconi


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Settembre 2015)

Forchielli ha scritto che se l'affare Bee-Milan va in porto, è pronto a mangiarsi la mer... lol


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Forchielli ha scritto che se l'affare Bee-Milan va in porto, è pronto a mangiarsi la mer... lol



Beh, affermazione molto pesante.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Forchielli ha scritto che se l'affare Bee-Milan va in porto, è pronto a mangiarsi la mer... lol



Non lo vedo, ha cancellato?


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Settembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non lo vedo, ha cancellato?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2015)

The greatest show in the history of A.C. Milan is coming...


----------



## markjordan (6 Settembre 2015)

is
se mai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> is
> se mai


Lol


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Settembre 2015)

Spero che a fine settembre Facchinello ceni a base di *****..
Perché in caso contrario saremo noi tifosi a mangiare tanto di quel letame da averne fin sopra la testa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



Grazie, è bene tenerle a mente certe osservazioni per il futuro...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2015)

Vi ripeto , per me sta nullità sta solo cercando pubblicità .... Oppure mi sono convinto di sta cosa perché se avesse ragione sarebbe un disastro di dimensioni BIBLICHE


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (6 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



Ma chi e' questo soggetto? E' di un'ignoranza clamorosa.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vi ripeto , per me sta nullità sta solo cercando pubblicità .... Oppure mi sono convinto di sta cosa perché se avesse ragione sarebbe un disastro di dimensioni BIBLICHE



Ma non vedo che bisogno abbia Forchielli di farsi pubblicità. Poi tramite Twitter...


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riportiamo la "notizia" per dovere di cronaca.
> 
> Alberto Forchielli, presidente di osservatorio Asia, su Twitter, con un messaggio dal contenuto abbastanza forte, scrive che la trattativa tra il Milan e Mr Bee sarebbe tramontata del tutto. Sempre secondo Forchielli, il broker thailandese avrebbe deciso di abbandonare il progetto di acquistare il 48% della società rossonera.
> 
> ...



Ci mancherebbe solo questa.
Purtroppo i continui rimandi degli ultimi mesi sono poco incoraggianti.


----------



## alessandro77 (6 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> wtf ?



si, a fine luglio quando si pensava che ci fosse già la conclusione dell'operazione, si era parlato di due mesi ulteriori per chiudere il tutto, quindi, effettivamente, entro il 30 settembre


----------



## davoreb (6 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Faccio una domanda seria perché non ne sono a conoscenza: quanto è credibile questo Forchielli?



Non lo so ma a me il modo in cui si esprime sembra strano: mr bean???? cog....???? Ma che roba è? Per me uno in ambito professionale e pubblico dovrebbe evitare insulti e parolacce.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Settembre 2015)

questo sa il fatto suo, io mi auguro che si sbagli, sarebbe la fine dell'Ac Milan. Mi auguro Alciato dica qualcosa...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (6 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ancora Forchielli, a un utente che gli chiede se è Bee che abbandona il Milan o Berlusconi che ha deciso di non vendere: "Bee non ha trovato i soldi che pensava di trovare"*





Renegade ha scritto:


> @-Lionard– Concordo con tutto ciò che hai scritto. Preciso e obiettivo come sempre. Io resto positivo sull'affare, ma che qualcosa non vada è palese. Le incongruenze sono troppe. Più che altro io credo che il teatrino sia sulla tempistica. Mi aspetto sì la buona riuscita dell'affare, ma che ci vogliano altri 6 mesi minimo, ecco.
> 
> Fremo inoltre nell'attesa di leggere cosa ne pensano i miei amici [MENTION=1639]osvaldobusatti[/MENTION] e @Casnop di queste ultime novità.



In qualche post precedente l'avevo inserito tra le possibilità, aggiungendo anche che ci potrebbe essere qualcuno pronto a dare una mano al Milan, quando sarà il momento. Ovviamente in cambio della maggioranza.
Non ci resta che.... aspettare.


----------



## Davidinho22 (6 Settembre 2015)

di certo se saltasse tutto sarebbe l'ennesimo teatrino e niente di nuovo  quindi non sarebbe un'assurdità


----------



## Casnop (6 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Faccio una domanda seria perché non ne sono a conoscenza: quanto è credibile questo Forchielli?



Non lo inserirei definitivamente nella categoria dei contaballe. In passato ha dimostrato buone conoscenze degli ambienti finanziari di Hong Kong. Il problema di Mr. Bee da lui segnalato è reale, le caratteristiche della operazione finanziaria da lui concepita sono di tale rischiosita' da poter indurre a perplessità il più audace degli investitori. Detto questo, calma. I segnali finora emersi dicono che Fininvest una dismissione la farà. Si tratta di vedere quando, e con chi.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Settembre 2015)

dopo la bonifica non preventivata per lo stadio dopo mesi di trattative mi aspetto anche che alla fine salti fuori che bee sia uno poco raccomandabile...a quel punto sarebbe la fine assoluta.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Settembre 2015)

La fine è vicina. 
O nella cattiva o nella Buona sorte


----------



## Sheva my Hero (6 Settembre 2015)

Prometto, prometto di lasciarti lo stadio vuoto se la trattativa non va in porto.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (6 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riportiamo la "notizia" per dovere di cronaca.
> 
> Alberto Forchielli, presidente di osservatorio Asia, su Twitter, con un messaggio dal contenuto abbastanza forte, scrive che la trattativa tra il Milan e Mr Bee sarebbe tramontata del tutto. Sempre secondo Forchielli, il broker thailandese avrebbe deciso di abbandonare il progetto di acquistare il 48% della società rossonera.
> 
> ...



Una cosa che può sollevare il morale a chi ne avesse bisogno: se ne parla solo nel nostro Forum
Giornali, tv private e altri siti non l'hanno nemmeno presa in considerazione.
E dire che sarebbe una notizia bomba.
E adesso tutti a nanna e dimenticate 'sta storia.
Buona notte a tutti.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (7 Settembre 2015)

Ok é confermato, quest uomo mi sa che ha toppato alla grande, vabbè ma lui Mr Bee ce l ha sul naso fin dall Alba dei tempi...


----------



## martinmilan (7 Settembre 2015)

ovvio che non se ne parla..non ha usato un linguaggio televisivo...comunquq non so chi sia questo forchielli quindi difficile dare un peso alle sue parole.


----------



## Giangy (7 Settembre 2015)

Non so che dire in merito... spero non sia vera la notizia


----------



## martinmilan (7 Settembre 2015)

un broker che spende 480 milioni per la minoranza è sranissimo..lo capisco pure io..

ne sapremo di più solo quando verranno fuori i nomi del consorzio.Se c è il governo cinese dietro con quel mister pink è un conto,se invece ci sono solo prestiti bancari allora la teoria del riciclaggio è veritiera.
Nessun broker spende quella cifra con un piano di rientro dei soldi che è pura fantascienza..si è sentito che vogliono arrivare ad avere 300 milioni di fatturato all'anno in asia nel breve periodo quando il barcellona ne fa 120..c è qualcosa di loschissimo.


----------



## Kaladin85 (7 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Faccio una domanda seria perché non ne sono a conoscenza: quanto è credibile questo Forchielli?



Quanto può essere credibile uno che su twitter, quindi pubblicamente e potendo essere letto da tutti, lo chiama Mr.Bean e, non pago, dà dei scemi a tutti i giornalisti e non che hanno scritto della questione?
Ma soprattutto quanto può essere furbo, rischiando decine di querele con un semplice tweet?
Semplicemente un signor nessuno in cerca di quindici minuti di notorietà

[MENTION=2313]Kaladin85[/MENTION] ricorda di modificare sempre le parole censurate

http://www.milanworld.net/linguaggio-volgare-ed-autocensura-importante-leggete-tutti-vt1111.html


----------



## folletto (7 Settembre 2015)

Stiamo a vedere, tanto sono talmente depresso calcisticamente parlando che se fosse vero la mia condizione non cambierebbe di molto.
Comunque:

Bee non mi / ci ha mai convinto +

Berlusconi = 

Non è improbabile che vada a finire proprio così come dice Forchielli


PS: ma siamo sicuri che è proprio Forchielli a twittare?

Comunque se l'affare non va a "buon" fine io me la prendo con il nano


----------



## Casnop (8 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Forchielli:"Berlusconi non troverà mai nessuno disposto a dargli le cifre che chiede. La bolla cinese aveva montato la testa a tutti. Si pensava di poter far digerire anche il Milan".*


Forchielli non è che sia un mostro. Vive undici mesi all'anno ad Hong Kong, fa da consulente 'scenarista' per diverse news finanziarie e scrive per alcune testate generaliste. Parla con operatori di borsa, broker, manager. Attinge informazioni di prima mano dal mercato, regno della speculazione, del gossip lucrativo. A livello di piazza ha tratto la percezione che l'operazione non si farà per mancanza di liquidità. Non è uno che parla con Taechaubol o con i suoi collaboratori, ma analizza dal lato finanziario la fattibilità di una simile operazione. Niente di meno, ma neanche niente di più.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Settembre 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Forchielli non è che sia un mostro. Vive undici mesi all'anno ad Hong Kong, fa da consulente 'scenarista' per diverse news finanziarie e scrive per alcune testate generaliste. Parla con operatori di borsa, broker, manager. Attinge informazioni di prima mano dal mercato, regno della speculazione, del gossip lucrativo. A livello di piazza ha tratto la percezione che l'operazione non si farà per mancanza di liquidità. Non è uno che parla con Taechaubol o con i suoi collaboratori, ma analizza dal lato finanziario la fattibilità di una simile operazione. Niente di meno, ma neanche niente di più.



Da semplice analista del mercato asiatico, però, dovrebbe essere più prudente e soprattutto meno spocchioso nelle sue affermazioni. Dire che l'affare non si farà mai e che sarà disposto a mangiare letame se dovesse accadere, senza avere alcuna informazione diretta dai protagonisti dell'affare, mi sembra quanto meno incauto.


----------



## Casnop (8 Settembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Da semplice analista del mercato asiatico, però, dovrebbe essere più prudente e soprattutto meno spocchioso nelle sue affermazioni. Dire che l'affare non si farà mai e che sarà disposto a mangiare letame se dovesse accadere, senza avere alcuna informazione diretta dai protagonisti dell'affare, mi sembra quanto meno incauto.


Si, ha quest'aria da blogger in cerca di followers che lo tradisce, è eccessivo e sbaglia. Ma sulla vicenda Milan, sia per quanto atteneva alla cordata Lee ed ora a quella con Mr. Bee, ha sempre tenuto il punto su un concetto condivisibile: l'eccessiva richiesta di Berlusconi nuoce alla sanità dell'operazione. Allontana gli imprenditori (=coloro che investono mezzi propri) e induce i finanzieri (=coloro che investono a debito o derivano il valore dell'investimento da attività di impiego di debito) ad operazioni di leva finanziaria ardite e rischiose per rientrare dalla massiccia esposizione. Fu lui a rivelare che Jack Ma di Alibaba.com si sarebbe ritirato dalla cordata di Lee per i prezzi esagerati di Fininvest. Ripeto, lui riporta le impressioni dal ventre molle del mercato borsistico che frequenta assiduamente, e dove evidentemente si valuta che Mr. Bee non ce la farà, ma probabilmente della Infinita Trattativa sa meno della Voce di Bangkok (Alessandro Alciato).


----------

